
Facebook would have to pay $3.50 per month to U.S. users for contact info: study - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-privacy/facebook-would-have-to-pay-3-50-per-month-to-u-s-users-for-sharing-contact-info-study-idUSKBN20J2E5
======
jfengel
I would take surveys like this[0] with a grain of salt. What people say they
will pay for something is very different from what will actually get them to
open their pocketbook, and the same for selling. Users regularly sell their
privacy for "free" (or rather, viewed as payment for the use of a site, even
if they don't entirely understand the scope of what they're giving up).

It's interesting for comparing attitudes across countries, and it will be
interesting to compare survey results over time. But I wouldn't do any actual
budgeting based on the numbers.

[0] Assuming it is a survey. TFA is kind of thin on methodology, but it sounds
like a survey.

~~~
chmod775
You're right, it[0] was a survey.

> It's interesting for comparing attitudes across countries, and it will be
> interesting to compare survey results over time. But I wouldn't do any
> actual budgeting based on the numbers.

Wholeheartedly agree.

[0]: [https://techpolicyinstitute.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/02/P...](https://techpolicyinstitute.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/02/Prince_Wallsten_How-Much-is-Privacy-Worth-Around-the-
World-and-Across-Platforms.pdf)

------
sjroot
The study: [https://techpolicyinstitute.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/02/P...](https://techpolicyinstitute.org/wp-
content/uploads/2020/02/Prince_Wallsten_How-Much-is-Privacy-Worth-Around-the-
World-and-Across-Platforms.pdf)

------
salawat
Uh, I might consider selling it for a non-trivial percentage of revenue gained
by operating on any model of which my data is a part, with an additional
binding clause that anyone they sublet access to the data to must also be
bound by but I'm not sure they would be interested in my price, especially
since based on the consequences of other people utilizing the same tactic,
their business model would likely fall apart, and it would require I be
informed any time my data was used, which I'm quite sure if they implemented
an automated notification for all of their users that their information was
actively used/transacted upon, Facebook would become the mother of all spam
generators.

Then again, that opens up an opportunity for making a personal data
transaction payment information management system (PDTPIMS) so everyone can
enjoy the new income stream they are entitled to merely by existing.

Anyone want to fund it? /s

Just kidding, it's a terrible idea; we shouldn't encourage people to sell
their information, or legitimize the collection of it wholesale. There are
some things that shouldn't be transacted on the basis of commerce. Pervasive
monitoring and surveillance is still an attack, even if you're being "paid"
for the trouble. The fact a software package to help people manage the revenue
stream would likely be easier to implement doesn't justify going down that
path either; as the opportunity cost of not having an accessible near perfect
distributed audit trail of your life exceeds the capacity of even all economic
activity since man was developed enough to barter in the presence of even the
U.S. current incarnation of respect for the sanctity of data in the possession
of third-parties.

------
tusharsoni
Misleading title - Facebook doesn't have to pay anyone. It's a study that asks
people how much they value their data.

~~~
chmod775
The title says "would", which mans it refers to something that isn't actually
a reality yet.

